# Donuts were a hit at my party



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

They look great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yum...I could use one of those vampire bite ones right now with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

They look delicious! My DD3 would be ALL OVER them! LOL! They totally say "Halloween Party"!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

creative! look yummy!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Those are great. Did you make them or buy them?


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

This is a fantastic idea! This is a great idea because it will round out you buffet table without having to "bake" them. Love love love this idea! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Those are great. Did you make them or buy them?



Both, I went to Bashas, a local grocery store and asked them to give me 4 dz donuts. I wanted one doz frosted in green icing, and one doz of the jelly filled to be filled on the side and frosted white. I found the gummy iris at CVS in the Halloween Candy section. Then I bought red gel in a tube and various sized eyeballs from Michaels. These rounded out my dessert table with a super easy dessert that hardly took any time at all to decorate.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If I had a bag of Oreo cookies in the house I might have decorated the top of the donuts with the ghost peeps with crushed cookie. Thinking about it after the fact you could also wet down the chocolate icing with warm water and sprinkle on chocolate sprinkles. Id you did not want the rising out of the donut effect you could just lay the ghost peep on top the donut. The kids really liked the donuts with the ghost peeps I only had one left after the party.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Those are fantastic donut creations. I really like the eyeballs!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

These donuts are great looking ...what a clever idea!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

HA! Those are spooktacular!!


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

They look delicious ! I could eat them right now!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice! I like the variety of the horror donuts.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Mmmm............Donuts!!!!!


----------

